# What kind of camera?



## nocojoe (Jun 28, 2010)

What kind of camera do you have?  

I was just wondering what everyone uses on this board.  I have a canon 450D dlsr.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 28, 2010)

I just got one of the Olympus Pen camera's.  Very nice.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a Kodak Easy Share C743.
I'm not much into photography so I got a simple easy to use camera. I do like it though, it takes decent pics.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 28, 2010)

Three...

An Olympus Camedia E-20N.

An Olympus D 390 pocket camera.

The cell phone, in a pinch.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jun 28, 2010)

We have a Canon Power Shot Pro1 (hubs and sometimes my daughter use this).  I have a Canon SD1200 (a point and shoot) and I love it.  Great pics, easy to use, easy to upload.


----------



## Dis (Jun 28, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://digitalcameras.techfresh.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/sony-t300.jpg


----------



## manu1959 (Jun 28, 2010)

nikon fm with real film
nikon d70
nikon d300
nikon cool pix
iphone


----------



## sitarro (Jul 25, 2010)

film......Fuji Velvia and Provia
Nikon Fe
Nikon N8008 
Pentax 6x7

digital........
Olympus E-10
Nikon D300


----------



## syrenn (Jul 25, 2010)

peach174 said:


> I have a Kodak Easy Share C743.
> I'm not much into photography so I got a simple easy to use camera. I do like it though, it takes decent pics.




I think i have the same thing. Its blue, its easy, it takes great pics and is small. Also one on the cell phone.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 25, 2010)

Canon 40D _(DSLR)_

Pentax A3000 _(Film)_

Canon 610 _(Pocket Digital)_

And when I'm feeling really nostalgic, I bust out the old Argus.


----------



## Samson (Jul 25, 2010)

> Advanced bridge camera with remarkable reach.
> 
> The powerful NIKKOR 26x wideangle zoom lens offers outstanding compositional freedom and features Extra-low Dispersion (ED) lens glass to ensure crisp results whether you shoot wide-angle or super-telephoto. The ability to capture full (1080p) high-definition movies in stereo sound, and use the optical zoom and autofocus functions during recording, enables superior-quality video and extends the options for shooting movies from a distance. The back illuminated CMOS sensor and HDR mode offer increased sensitivity and superior results when shooting in dimly lit conditions. The Coolpix P100 - covers all the angles, day or night.



..


----------



## sitarro (Jul 25, 2010)

Samson said:


> > Advanced bridge camera with remarkable reach.
> >
> > The powerful NIKKOR 26x wideangle zoom lens offers outstanding compositional freedom and features Extra-low Dispersion (ED) lens glass to ensure crisp results whether you shoot wide-angle or super-telephoto. The ability to capture full (1080p) high-definition movies in stereo sound, and use the optical zoom and autofocus functions during recording, enables superior-quality video and extends the options for shooting movies from a distance. The back illuminated CMOS sensor and HDR mode offer increased sensitivity and superior results when shooting in dimly lit conditions. The Coolpix P100 - covers all the angles, day or night.
> 
> ...



How do you like that P100, can you shoot in RAW? I've been wanting to get a smaller unit to carry with me at work and have been curious about it. Being a Nikonian for over 30 years, it's hard to look at any other brand, no matter how good their marketing program is.
My FE is over 30 years old and has captured thousands of images and the film advance feels better than it did when new. In contrast, my Pentax has needed to have the same part replaced 4 times with a quarter of the use.


----------



## Samson (Jul 25, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > > Advanced bridge camera with remarkable reach.
> ...



You'll need to follow the linky to answer the techie questions because I'm still learning all the features since I got it in July. I've posted some pics I've shot with it (see the Longs Peak thread in the Outdoor's forum). My favorite feature is the Action Mode, which takes a dozen pics in about 2 seconds, then you edit which one's best.


----------



## jgbkab (Jul 25, 2010)

I have an Olympus E-410 as a DSLR and an Olympus Camedia and a Polaroid as P&S. I want to get a new DSLR But I don't know if I want to leave the four thirds lens system and start over.


----------



## nocojoe (Aug 10, 2010)

I have one that takes pictures. Hahaha.


----------



## George Costanza (Aug 12, 2010)

Canon, EOS 30D


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 12, 2010)

I have an old Pentax Spotmatic that I haven't used in years.

Now I use an Olympus digital something-or-other.


----------



## George Costanza (Aug 12, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> I have an old Pentax Spotmatic that I haven't used in years.
> 
> Now I use an Olympus digital something-or-other.



You sound like my kinda guy.  But, I swear - once I retire, I'm takin' a CLASS!


----------



## ReallyOrnery (Aug 29, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> We have a Canon Power Shot Pro1 (hubs and sometimes my daughter use this).  I have a Canon SD1200 (a point and shoot) and I love it.  Great pics, easy to use, easy to upload.



Zoom-boing:

I have the canon 1200 IS, too.  I call it a 'subminiature digital camera' because it is very small, light weight and has a great lens on it.  Yes, it is a point and shoot, but with 17 scene icons, it provides far greater exposure control than the old film-based point and shoot cameras; and the exposure compensation goes a long way in getting the exposure just right.

My other camera is a Kodak Z980 zoom lens reflex with a Schneider-Kreuznach Variogon 26mm to 624mm (35 film format equivalent) lens.  It offers everything from full manual control to full auto, numerous scene icons, manual focus or auto, the list goes on and on.

I never thought I would switch from a film-based camera to digital, but after seeing the results of what digital can do, I'm glad I made the switch.

RO


----------



## ReallyOrnery (Aug 29, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> I have an old Pentax Spotmatic that I haven't used in years.
> 
> Now I use an Olympus digital something-or-other.



Mr Clean:

Holy smoke!  I thought I was the only person in the world who still had a Pentax Spotmatic.  Mine is the model "F" and, no, the light meter died years ago.  Nevertheless, it was a great camera in its day, even if it used the screw-on lenses.  Still, those Takumars were fantastic, especially when Pentax began putting the multi-coatings on them.  I was still using mine up to about three or four years ago when I switched to digital.

RO


----------



## Big Black Dog (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a bunch of cameras because at times I take a lot of photographs.  I have a Nikon D1, a Nikon D300, a Nikon D50, a Nikon D3000, a Nikon FM10 and a Casio Z750.  They all work very well for me and each of them does great for what I use them for.  Don't get me started on lens...


----------



## Douger (Aug 29, 2010)

A six year old Olympus Stylus 800 weatherproof.


----------



## Intense (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a Canon 40D & 50D.


----------



## rdking647 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nikon d5000


----------



## u2scram (Nov 1, 2010)

i have a nikon d80 with two lenses. a zoom 10-135mm and a 50mm. i have to say that i dont think it really matters what kind of camera you have but i suspect that canon now have the edge over nikon in technology, but nikons build quality is better!

some of my pix are on flickr....

Flickr: boxcam's Photostream


----------



## FreeSpirit (Nov 12, 2010)

nocojoe said:


> What kind of camera do you have?
> 
> I was just wondering what everyone uses on this board.  I have a canon 450D dlsr.




Canon Rebel Xs! Been perfect for some photo shoots with my side photography business, but also just for casual picture taking. Very pleased.


----------



## MOOE (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello,

I used a Pentax SP500 and Canon Eos 5 in analogue times. I never wanted to make digital photos, but when testing the Nikon D90, I was infected  As a small camera for the pocket, I use the Panasonic Lumix DMC-FS62. With both digital cameras I´m very glad.


----------



## rdking647 (Jan 6, 2011)

1 day old nikon d7000


----------



## Kat (Jan 10, 2011)

My cell phone. 

Just kidding..


----------



## Douger (Jan 10, 2011)

Olympus Stylus Tough 8010. It replaced an 800 which still works like a champ but I wanted a little more protection for river crossings and waterfall repelling.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 11, 2011)

*Kodak Easyshare Z812IS 8.2MP Digital Camera with 12x Optical Image Stabilized Zoom*


[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kodak-Easyshare-Digital-Optical-Stabilized/dp/B000VJWJW2"]Amazon.com: Kodak Easyshare Z812IS 8.2MP Digital Camera with 12x Optical Image Stabilized Zoom: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Jan 11, 2011)

My oldest had a digital Kodak Easyshare about 7 or 8 years ago.  They've come a long way since then but just adding in that she had problems with the Easy Share software in that it always erased her pics from the camera when she uploaded her stuff.  I don't know if it gave her the option to delete or not.  If it did, it never worked and if it didn't . . . that's just dumb.

My son had a Canon A95 and uh, broke it.  It was just an ok camera for $90.  Felt more like a glorified toy or something though.

He got money for Christmas and bought a new one.  We just happened to be at Best Buy and they had a Samsung SL605 on sale for $70 (reg. $110).  They only had one so he bought it and we reviewed it when we got home. It's a keeper.  You have to go into a menu for movie mode (rather than just switching a button) and there doesn't seem to be a volume control on the camera for watching movie playback while the movie is still on the camera, but other than that it seems like a great little point and shoot.  Easy, intuitive, nothing fancy but does the job.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 11, 2011)

Nikon L110. 

12.1 Megapixels, 15x optical zoom, HD recording capabilities.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 11, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> *My oldest had a digital Kodak Easyshare about 7 or 8 years ago.  They've come a long way since then but just adding in that she had problems with the Easy Share software in that it always erased her pics from the camera when she uploaded her stuff.  I don't know if it gave her the option to delete or not.  If it did, it never worked and if it didn't . . . that's just dumb.*
> 
> My son had a Canon A95 and uh, broke it.  It was just an ok camera for $90.  Felt more like a glorified toy or something though.
> 
> He got money for Christmas and bought a new one.  We just happened to be at Best Buy and they had a Samsung SL605 on sale for $70 (reg. $110).  They only had one so he bought it and we reviewed it when we got home. It's a keeper.  You have to go into a menu for movie mode (rather than just switching a button) and there doesn't seem to be a volume control on the camera for watching movie playback while the movie is still on the camera, but other than that it seems like a great little point and shoot.  Easy, intuitive, nothing fancy but does the job.



Software still sucked in 2007 when I got mine.

Camera is outstanding though.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 11, 2011)

Better pic of the camera:






Damn good camera. Bridges the gap well between a basic "point and shoot" and a professional model. It's too large to fit in a pocket, but the capabilities are outstanding. We're still exploring and discovering all the different things it can do (we just got it for Christmas).

Bit more $$$ than a basic digital camera though. ~$280.


----------



## zzzz (Jan 11, 2011)

Kodak easyshare Z981. 14MP, 26X optical zoom.  Just got it in December and still learning the parameters. Love the zoom on it, can get up close on wildlife. Can put 3 pics together in panaromic pic and has burst feature where it will take like 11 shots in 1 second. $300 retail, got it on sale for $199.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 18, 2011)

zzzz said:


> Kodak easyshare Z981. 14MP, 26X optical zoom.  Just got it in December and still learning the parameters. Love the zoom on it, can get up close on wildlife. Can put 3 pics together in panaromic pic and has burst feature where it will take like 11 shots in 1 second. $300 retail, got it on sale for $199.



damn that's a nice one, lol, and i already have too many cameras now you got me wanting another one.


----------



## katrincarroll (Feb 14, 2011)

I have a Compact Digital Camera it is easy to use, Point-and-shoot automatic cameras.


----------



## MikeK (Feb 15, 2011)

Olympus D-540.  Simple, pocket-size digital camera.  Takes very nice pictures but has no exotic features.


----------



## George Costanza (Feb 19, 2011)

Canon EOS 30-D.  Standard lens, telephoto lens and macro lens.

A feature that I love about this camera is, that it has a viewfinder, i.e., you look through the viewfinder at what you want to shoot, focus and shoot it.  None of this squinting at an LED screen on the back of the camera which you can never see in the bright sunlight.


----------



## George Costanza (Feb 19, 2011)

Douger said:


> A six year old Olympus Stylus 800 weatherproof.



I want one of those . . .  (The gal, not the camera.)


----------



## Mini 14 (Feb 19, 2011)

Original Nikon D200 is still my workhorse (it is beat to hell), but I'm days away from a Canon Mark II, then I'm done for a few years.

All of my film is done on Leica R6.2's but I'm down to astro-only with the film these days. I'm old skool on the astro stuff).


----------



## zzzz (Feb 19, 2011)

George Costanza said:


> Canon EOS 30-D.  Standard lens, telephoto lens and macro lens.
> 
> A feature that I love about this camera is, that it has a viewfinder, i.e., you look through the viewfinder at what you want to shoot, focus and shoot it.  None of this squinting at an LED screen on the back of the camera which you can never see in the bright sunlight.



That is one of the things I like about the Z981 I bought. It has a viewfinder and an LED screen. You can choose what you want whenever you want it.


----------



## God Guns Beer (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a Canon 5d, then a 40d for my backup. Then I have an older 20d that I call my 4x4 camera. Meaning, its the one I would care least about if I dropped it in the mud or it gets hit by a big hailstone....Im a storm chaser who is currently working on a book of Weather Photography.


----------



## k2skier (Apr 15, 2011)

rdking647 said:


> 1 day old nikon d7000



I was having a hard time deciding my next purchase between the D90 and D300, the D7000 fits my needs perfectly. How do you like it so far?

N6006 
Olympus Stylus 1050 SW

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

